# Linux vs. Unix



## yangmanrui

linux vs unix

What's the basic difference between Linux and Unix ? I know that Linux was based on Unix (minix) and I suppose that many of the commands are the same, but is there a more substantial difference?

Man Rui


----------



## scottydont2841

Difference between Linux and UNIX


----------



## usmanali81

The main difference is that Linux is developed for the users to use it free of cost, users can explore it can make changes in its kernel and can create their own operating system .. Linux is for promoting the IT education


----------



## hal8000

Unix is a proprietry system and not free, SCO and other companies still sell
unix.
The major difference is that linux (a unix clone) is free under the terms of the GNU license. There are more than 300 linux distributions all freely available to download (you can buy a boxed set but the money usually includes a printed manual and support from the vendor).

Some history in one paragraph:
The legendary Richard Stallman founded the Free Software Foundation / GNU project and wanted a kernel for his new operating system. Linus Torvalds had produced a unix kernel which was just right for Stallmans OS, and hence GNU/Linux was started in 1991. And in case youre wondering GNU stands for GNU's Not Unix.


----------



## briealeida

Here's a short history that describes how they came about: http://www.dwheeler.com/secure-programs/Secure-Programs-HOWTO/history.html


----------

